# Pretty in pink contest



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

This is just a contest for a bit of fun. The closing date will be on the 31st december and judging will be up shortly after.

Rules: 
1. You must own/lease or work with the horses in the pictures
2. This is a contest of what horse can get the most pink on them
3. up to 1 photo per horse 
4. You can post as many different horses as you own
5. Photos can be any size, new or old.
6. You must post weather it is a mare, gelding, or stallion as well as the horses name. 
7.The horse doesnt have to be wearing horse wear, it can be coats that we wear ot hair bands, pink xmas lights ect.

There will be a prize for the horse with the most pink on it.
a prize for the horse that looks the best in pink.
a prize for the horse with the most creative idea.



have fun. the prizes will be photos edits.



Good luck to all who enter.

 xx


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This looks like fun!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Flicka, 10 year old Mare.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

^^^ thats a win!!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

haaa, thatds great.







JUST BUMPING THIS UP.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

bump bumping up. come on need more than one to judge


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooh! I just bought new stuff today..hopefully I can get out there soon.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

yepp i know i said the closing date is end of december but i will make the closing date to the 31st january.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

This is my mare Rena! haha on halloween! im not sure if me dressed in pink sitting on her counts as pink on her... lol but the wraps are pink too, even tho its a little hard to tell (they are light pink) Tess Wise's Photos | Facebook
(and yes, thats a pink heart on her shoulder)


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is Cavalina, my 8 month old Oldenburg filly 
Obviously, no tack yet... so that's as pink as she can get, halter & sheet.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

pink you say.... i think i can manage that 

colourful mounted games day with Pi









lol

leg sucks in this one- and the last one could be for most green aswell 

ps. below he has pink bands in his mane if u look close


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

My Beau said:


> Here is Cavalina, my 8 month old Oldenburg filly
> Obviously, no tack yet... so that's as pink as she can get, halter & sheet.
> 
> View attachment 21971


 
pretty horse  xx


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

XivoShowjumper said:


> pink you say.... i think i can manage that
> 
> colourful mounted games day with Pi
> 
> ...


 
wow pretty horse as well. when i judge i might get a second opinion as well. they all look so great  xx


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

lol the funny thingis this contest ended last year and there is no winner!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Where's the winner!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

... The people just must of got tired of it and didnt know who the winner was...


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't know if the contest is over 100% or not, but thought I would add my Pretty In Pink gelding anyways


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Let us revive this puppy for Froggys sake...LOL

I should have had his neon pink polos on but he doesn't care for leg wraps...lol


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Every one that is woundering where the winner is. 

There was a few months that people started games and never finished them. This is only one of meny.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hiya guys.. im a terrible sorry about not finishing this contest.. 

if someone else would like to judge it please do so, i have been so busy what with competiting, my grandad dying, opperations, my little foal fracturing her hock, and ive been and out of hopspital.. i dont exspect this to be used as a simpathy vote but i can hand out my appologies to everyone !!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't see why we need a winner. They all look great in their pink-ness.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I don't see why we need a winner. They all look great in their pink-ness.




I second that.
They all looked pretty in pink! :lol:


----------

